# Thoughts on this 3 Year Old?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

At 3 the skeletal height is over 98% done. Some are finished and as tall as they will get. You just don't know. If she is truly 15.2 and an early 3 then she could put on another inch maybe two. Muscle maturation and building her top line will also put a small amount of height on her.


Any horse can do entry level dressage. Some better than others but it is not just about the horse conformationally but how well the rider asks and the horse responds. Getting the basics down well maneuver by maneuver and then putting it all together so the horse is well versed in what is being asked makes a difference.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow she's gorgeous. I am confused, though. If you know her parent, how is she a mustang? Isn't a mustang a feral horse?

FWIW I ride my Pony and I had a dressage instructor come out and give us a lesson. She said that he would be a great dressage horse, at least at lower levels. I asked her why, as he has somewhat choppy and small gaits. She said he seemed very submissive and relaxed while working, and as a judge (right, did I mention she also judges dressage shows?) that was really important to her. Basically she would have given him a lot of points just for his attitude.

Sorry, that doesn't really address your questions about conformation. I am not qualified to make any observations there, LOL.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's cute...
Being her young age she will thicken as she matures and that can indeed have her growing yet or as she broadens she will also appear larger.
What you are looking to do with her...put some really good basic training on her, make that a firm foundation of knowledge for her and that will cover nearly all of what you want to do with her as a competition horse.
Would she make a higher level abilities animal is unknown...
Not only is it build but horses mental attitude that allows us, the rider, to advance with our riding partners further...
But as a beginner and a bit more riding partner, she should be great.
If you decide to take her on, please start a journal so many of us could follow you as you work together to your goals fulfilled. 

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

At first glace she seems really well put together. I am not a conformation expert...only thing is that she seems a little weak in the hind end, but she may fill out more and that will change. Her back also looks a little long for me, but again...I am used to my short backed little horses.


My mare was still growing a bit at 3, by the time she was 5 she was done. 

Any horse can do intro level dressage. If you are moving up in the levels, you would want a horse who can bring their hind end under them, and I think generally a more uphill horse is more desirable. 

My horse that I do dressage with is downhill - it doesn't matter, we are still learning and having fun.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Wow she's gorgeous. I am confused, though. If you know her parent, how is she a mustang? Isn't a mustang a feral horse?


The OP doesn't know her parents, the "out of" was the area she's from 

Personally I think she looks pretty nice, and with muscle I bet she'll be gorgeous. Can't comment on the height thing.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Overall, I like her. She may grow another inch or two but 15.2 is not a bad height if she doesn't. She will definitely fill out. I think that she is a pretty horse and nothing glaringly wrong with her. 
She is built a little downhill right now. Could be the way she is and will stay or it could indicate that she will grow a little more. I would guess the latter.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

LoriF said:


> Overall, I like her. She may grow another inch or two but 15.2 is not a bad height if she doesn't. She will definitely fill out. I think that she is a pretty horse and nothing glaringly wrong with her.
> She is built a little downhill right now. Could be the way she is and will stay or it could indicate that she will grow a little more. I would guess the latter.


Ok, yes I thought she looked a bit downhill as well, especially with the photo of her in the ring. Is it just me or does her head look super big for her body in the second photo as well?


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> She's cute...
> Being her young age she will thicken as she matures and that can indeed have her growing yet or as she broadens she will also appear larger.
> What you are looking to do with her...put some really good basic training on her, make that a firm foundation of knowledge for her and that will cover nearly all of what you want to do with her as a competition horse.
> Would she make a higher level abilities animal is unknown...
> ...


Thank you! What do you typically look for in a horse regarding mental attitude? I have been told that this particular mare is super calm, and unreactive to new situations. The owner said when they picked her up from holding she simply walked on the trailer, and has never tried to buck or resist when working on the lunge. I'm unsure if this would mean she will be lazier under saddle, or simply more responsive? I for sure plan on documenting my experiences on YouTube, so will share on here once I decide on a horse. :cowboy:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

amg800 said:


> Ok, yes I thought she looked a bit downhill as well, especially with the photo of her in the ring. Is it just me or does her head look super big for her body in the second photo as well?


Maybe a little bit, but I think it's partly because of the angle of the photo and partly she has growing/filling out to do still. I think that she is a lovely horse.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Over sized heads are pretty common in the feral horses.

Caused by malnutrition at a young age.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

boots said:


> Over sized heads are pretty common in the feral horses.
> 
> Caused by malnutrition at a young age.


Ok, that makes sense! Do they typically grow out of this with proper nutrition?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

How old was this filly when her former owner got her?

I know 2 women who adopted BLM mustangs. I was not impressed at the time. With a little maturity and good care and training they turned out to be jaw dropping. One went on to be a police horse and the other a trusted mount and winning open show western pleasure horse.

The girl you are looking at is lovely. I don't think her head is an issue. Looks good on her!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

amg800 said:


> Thank you! What do you typically look for in a horse regarding mental attitude? I have been told that this particular mare is super calm, and unreactive to new situations. The owner said when they picked her up from holding she simply walked on the trailer, and has never tried to buck or resist when working on the lunge. I'm unsure if this would mean she will be lazier under saddle, or simply more responsive? I for sure plan on documenting my experiences on YouTube, so will share on here once I decide on a horse. :cowboy:


Wait, so this horse has been in captivity and handled for how long?
Obvious some work has been done as she is braided over in the picture...but how long has she been "owned" and fed properly by her now owners?
That could change some responses and yours about changes still to take place with better nutrition...


As far as what would I look for in a attitude...
Well, having a brain and using it, not be a hot-head reactionary horse to everything in their existence for one.
A sweet disposition, wanting to share your company and trying hard to please you, to figure out what it is you ask of them...
Has nothing to do with being a mustang, it has everything to do with reaching for a partnership in work-ethic between the two of you...
Don't buy without meeting cause you might find a horse whose personality not mesh with you and won't work for or with you but against you every step of the way..
Sorry, but to me unless you really know the seller this is a animal you need to see, meet and handle.
Anyone can say anything, but the truth of personality and attitude is what you need to find out for yourself.

I also was under the impression BLM mustangs were not sold but adopted and adopters can't just "sell" them off to anyone either. 
She's branded so she *is* legit BLM mustang...unless the people have the paperwork to prove her ownership with number documentation I would tread carefully going forth and further.
If she was born in captivity from a mare already adopted out, she would not be branded and can be sold outright...otherwise :think:
_That is my understanding and I admit it may be wrong._
:runninghorse2:... 

_jmo..._


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

amg800 said:


> Ok, that makes sense! Do they typically grow out of this with proper nutrition?


No. The time and health lost are not recovered. She won't grow into her head.

However, long term ill health effects are rare.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I like her and yes the head is a little large but I think in the one picture the way the halter rope end curls around and behind the jaw line makes it look even bigger than it is, and she will grow and fill out some more too which will help match the head a bit more.
Her personality and disposition, if good, will way outdo any thoughts of her head.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

She is nice looking. Can't tell for sure from those pics, but it seems she is quite high heeled in front, 'broken forward' h/p angles and looks uncomfortable on her feet to me. That is not a 'conformational' thing though, but 'environmental'. Angles at very least, can be corrected to hopefully avoid or at least minimise any joint damage. Did she grow up wild, doing many miles, or was she caught young & lived in holding pens? As a 3yo, unless they're already really contracted from lack of movement/wear, if she can have good trimming & lots of 'conditioning' work as of now, there's a very good chance she can still develop good, strong feet. Otherwise, she may be just like many other domestic horses & need hoof boots for rough ground or such.

I wonder, that if you want a mustang just for the experience of 'handling a mustang', how this one will give you that, as she has obviously had a basic education already at least. As with any horse, depends on their experiences as to how they are to handle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there is nothing 'wrong' with this filly. She is pretty and will only get prettier. If you are up for training an untrained horse, this horse has the potential to be a very nice mount. There are no glaring faults. None.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My understanding was that there is a process you go through to obtain clear title but that once you have the title papers the horse can be "rehomed" to another approved adopter. I doubt they have the man power to track those adopted for the life of the horse. I have seen a few for sale close enough I have thought of going look at them. It would be interesting to hear from those that have been through the process of adopting and then selling. It seems it could make sense to sell to someone that can put a good handle in several a year and get them started then sell to a home that would be a good fit.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I think she is gorgeous, and I think the large head in the second picture is due to camera angle. Standing too far back or if the horse shifts it's head just a tiny bit can change the proportions enough to throw you. 

Boojum with his head turned in and me too close to his butt...







. 

And if they shift a lot it can be catastrophic!









I think that mare is lovely!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen many young horses that seem to have a gawky looking head because they still have more growing/filling out to do. Big head disease from Ca/P imbalance is something different and looks different. I don't see this issue in this filly. Her head doesn't even look too big to me anyway. She doesn't have a chiseled, refined, and petite head but that is what she is. I think she is fine really, and think that she will turn into a really nice mare. I think that she is worth spending the time to go take a look at her.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

As for her size, it is really hard to say how big she will be. She is large for a mustang at 15.2h. I know of a handful on 16h+ mustangs, but they are unusual. Most mustangs are large pony sized. 

Many horses grow to 5, some geldings much longer. I had one gelding grow to 10 yrs. But some horses are full grown at 3, and just have filling out to finish. 

She does have a large head, but that is pretty normal for a mustang. You don’t get a mustang for a pretty head 

She looks like she has average conformation. Better than many mustangs. She is butt high- but that may be remedied with maturity. She has a fairly straight shoulder. Weaker backend(which also can be remedied has her skeleton finishes). The pictures aren’t good enough to evaluate her leg, pastern and hoof angles, though I lean toward them be average in quality. 

But still a good, usable horse with good training if she has a good mind.


----------

